# Equivalent de Time Machine



## magicPDF (22 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

J'ai demandé sur un forum Windows mais faute de connaitre Time Machine ils ne comprennent pas vraiment la question :

*Existe-t-il un équivalent de Time Machine pour Windows ?*
(De préférence gratuit mais ce n'est pas bloquant)

Merci


----------



## Lauange (22 Avril 2020)

ça que je ne connais pas : https://www.aomei.fr/download.html


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Sous Windows je n'utilise que Acronis True Image pour faire un clone. Mais en effet le logiciel en réponse #2 pourrait convenir et cet éditeur à une excellente réputation... https://www.ubackup.com/fr/articles/equivalen-time-machine-windows.html


----------



## magicPDF (22 Avril 2020)

Merci de vos réponses je vais examiner ça.
J'ai aussi fait des recherches sur le web (avec le Mac !) mais on y trouve à boire et à manger, sans savoir ce qui vaut quoi et je n'ai pas envie de véroler mon Windows.


----------



## baron (23 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Windows je n'utilise que Acronis True Image pour faire un clone. Mais en effet le logiciel en réponse #2 pourrait convenir et cet éditeur à une excellente réputation... https://www.ubackup.com/fr/articles/equivalen-time-machine-windows.html


La fonction de récupération d'une version antérieure d'un fichier déterminé a quand même l'air beaucoup moins sexy que dans TimeMachine : https://www.ubackup.com/fr/features/image-file-explore.html
(Mais c'est un peu la caractéristique générale des logiciels Apple, me semble-t-il…)

[Edit] La version anglaise de cette page est plus lisible : https://www.ubackup.com/features/image-file-explore.html


----------



## magicPDF (5 Juin 2020)

Merci.

J'ai finalement opté pour* AOMEI Backupper Standard Gratuit*.
Je ne me suis jamais servi de TimeMachine pour récupérer d'anciennes versions de fichiers, je ne m'en servait que pour sauvegarder automatiquement sur un autre disque dur. Du coup, après quelques mois d'utilisation de Windows je me suis aperçu que sur cette plateforme la plupart des fonctions de TimeMachine me seraient inutiles (Windows se réinstalle en un tournemain depuis une partition dédiée, en conservant ou non les données des comptes utilisateurs).


----------

